# New to the area, any good diving/snorkeling here?



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Hey ya'll

I am new to the area, just moved up here from south Florida to go to UWF and some guys at the Oar House the other night...(can't remember their names..LOL!) :letsdrink said this was a good forum to get some diving andsnorkeling info.

I have dove around the reefs off the Keys and spearfished with my dad and brothers and reallyliked it. 

What are some good areas to dive around here? I have not seen any reefs off the beach..is there anything else?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

First of all







to the forum. The diving won't hold a candle to what you are used to but it can be rewarding sometimes. The snorkleing is pretty poor, water is deep on most reefs and wrecks. Good luck. If you need a ride out just go to the post a ride section in this forum and post away.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

As lobsterman said, the diving here will be different from what you're used to. Most of the quality dives are in 80+ feet of water. Often when we go spearfishing here, we'll start at 120+ for the first dive and the last dive of the day may be in the 70 to 90 ft. range.

What you'll find mostly around here are lots of good artificial reefs/wrecks to dive and spearfish on.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to Pensacola and some of the finest diving in the world! We don't have a shallow water coral reefs like you may be used to, but as for the quantity and quality of the available sites and the quantity and variety of marine life I'd put Pensacola up against anyplace.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Evensplit you must not have dove the other coast?


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the area we're glad to have you aboard.

In addition to the PFF, here's another place you can find divers and info on diving: http://www.pensacoladiveshops.com/phpBB2/

Enjoy!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As everyone has already told you, shallow water wrecks/reefs are basically non-existent around here. But the number of dive spots outside of Pensacola pass in the gulf is astounding to for scuba. Most depths range from 130 to 70 feet on the shallow reefs.

Just get to know a lot of us on here and come out to some of the PFF meetings on either Wednesday or Thursdays most of the time and there are plenty of good guys on here that dive and can get you out there.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Which other coast? I've dove a lot of them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The other coast of Florida. Much much more to offer. In terms of fish, lobster and coral sightings.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We don't have the shallow coral reefs, but some of the deep reefs here can be just as interesting if not more so. We don't have the number of spiny's here, but those that are here are generally a lot bigger, and the shovel nose - slipper - bulldozer - whatever you may call them - lobster here are plentiful year round with no seasons. As for tropicals, You'll see pretty much everything here that you'll see over there - except parrot fish. As for game fish, I've never seen the east coast come close to the quantity and variety. North Carolina comes close, but I'll still put Pensacola ahead. 

I'm not saying that anywhere else sucks, just that Pensacola isamong the best


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the mayhem!:toast We are about to start our "weekly nightdives" which is an excuse to get wet and drink! We will be meeting on Wednesdays and hitting P'cola Beach or Navarre Pier. That will be a good opportunity to meet a few fellow divers and get in a beach/shore dive. As far as spearfishing...you are in great company! Plenty of people going out to shoot and looking to split cost, as soon as it lays down again! :banghead Also check the MBT divers forum. See you out there soon!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dove out of Ft. Lauderdale, and while it was beautiful, the corals, I got to say I would soon become board with divng them 80 times a year. Not puttin them down, but one chunk looks like the next. 

The diverse stuff we have here from multiple shipwrecks, everyone different, to radio antanas, to cut off oil rigs, to rubble piles, to culverts, to tanks, to airplains, to coops andf pyrimads and everything else...every dive is a new day. Plus the general size of the fish here.

If you are not wanting to spearfish, but just snorkle, the jetties in the pass at Fort Mcree have some nice life, especially this time of year. You will be sorounded by schools of sheephead, lookdowns, angel fish, hardtails, mackeral, black snapper, and all sorts of other life! Catch it at the top of an incoming tide, going slack so you dont have a bad current, and the viz will be great with the fresh gulf water being pushed in!

Lot of divers on here...you shouldnt have any problems finding people to go out with!

If youmet someone at the Oar HOuse, it must have been Josh. Tall, curly hair, big eyes and non stop smiling? He is Fender Bender on here. Also known as aqualung. I really dont think he needs air when he freedives!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

If you can find the right day with little waves or current, snorkel the old navarre fishing pier :letsdrink


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Thank you guys for the info. 

I will start to learn my way around here pretty soon I hope.

Night-diving...sounds creepy, I have never done that. Guess you need a pretty big light huh?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (5/3/2008)*Thank you guys for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Something tells me you will not have a problem finding some folks from this forum to show you the ropes of diving around here! :letsdrink


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I won't bore you with all that the northern gulf has to offer in terms of shallow or deep dive sites, but definately consider the night dives. The only way I can accurately describe them is to say....picture yourself diving on one of the most beautiful reefs you have ever seen in the clearest of water and the best conditions you could ask for, then take away all light, everything goes black, and you are stuck with unadulterated terror for the remainder of your bottle, you can't swim close enough to your buddy and you can't shake the feeling of impending doom and dread! End of the dive, drink some suds and swap stories with your dive buddies about how amazing it was and how you weren't scared for a second when you saw that giant thing flap 20 feet out in front of you only to find out later it was a pair of Manta Rays cruising the shallows, the whole time wondering if the water is warm enough that the guy behind you might or might not know he just swam through a warm spot.... I'll leave my description of a night dive at that.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nahhh, nightdives are BADASS! However, Clay will be topside to be your drinkin' company on the beach! He's Detroit Gangsta but won't go down at night...oke At any rate it'll be an excuse to meet more divers and get aquainted with the area. Gotta warn ya though, it comes with a disclaimer and parental advisorynotice!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't believe no one jumped on the, "big light" comment! Hey, Brandy, now is the time for your 'package' remark! :banghead


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (5/3/2008)*Can't believe no one jumped on the, "big light" comment! Hey, Brandy, now is the time for your 'package' remark! :banghead




I was a little more concerned about you wanting Clay-Doh to "go down" at night?? oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How come when ever my name comes up you guys gotta always talk so nasty???:moonoke

Yes...I'm very scared of the water at night...but that don't mean my pimp hand aint strong!!!










Keepin it Gansta (in a scared of the water and woods at night...little bit queer actin sissy kinda way) since 1972!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's it...I'm starting a new account and adding a different picture. When I came on here last year and said I just got certified and am looking to get out I think I got one response, and that was from Clay. It would be hilarious if "lik(it)" shows up and she is actually he, who has been trying to find people to get out with...I imagine if we were all in a bar and "lik(it)" were there she'd feel about like a dartboard right now.oke...and frankly I'm jealous!


----------



## dartboard69 (May 4, 2008)

Hey boys...my sister and I just got in town for a photo shoot and are looking to get wet...anybody think they can help us do some diving while were in town?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that has me rollin!!!!!! Good one man!

Thanx for pointing out that I was the one who responded to you before.....otherwise my wife woulda thought I was throwin darts too!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way Lik It...he wasn't pokin fun at you...he was pokin fun at all the responces you got to your post because you are an attractive young lady.....and this is a board full of ass backwards gray haired fishermen....:letsdrink

Don't stop postin! There are several wonmen/wives/girlfriends onn here who like to dive and snorkle also...my wife included.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta keep your pimp hand strong


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

wait a minute, lik(e) it is a girl???? I just thought that was some dude's girlfriend in the pic. Hey kenneth, I'm sure I would have replied to your aforementioned post about diving, but at the time I hadn't done any gulf diving yet either, good thing our man Clay was on top of the situation or who knows where you'd be today!oke


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't me clay, I would have definitly remembered any diving talk I had with any girl at the Oar House! But Lik(e) it, welcome to the forum and North Gulf coast, glad you made it up this way to in my opinion some of the most fun and diverse diving in florida! Especially if you like spearfishing and wreck diving, I'd rather spend 15 minutes at 120' shooting big fishthan swim around for 2 hours at 25' lookin at pretty tropicals all day. I do work at the Oar House though, if you see a tall tan big eyed (thanks clay!:banghead) waiter running around named Josh thats me, stop me and say hi. We can take my boat to the Mass and do some free diving there if you want, but no guarantees it won't run out of gas or an array of other bad things


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha be aware that if you do go on FenderBender's boat aka Flat Bottom Girl, you gotta hold on b/c every once and while she likes to find a little extra and give you a ride...aint that right Josh.:letsdrink


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha yes thats right Curtis.. she doesn't do it nearly as bad as she used to but if you really want a story ask Jon Landress about the Flat Bottom Girl's power.. ha ha as I recall he bounced off the bow at 40 mph+ and lost a $200.00 pair of sunglasses... sorry man... she's uncontrollable sometimes!


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

hey clay since you are scared of the night it seems you don't have your night chunky mojo back, so how do you keep you pimp hand strong at night okehahaha


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Scared to deathe of woods, water, and nature at night Gene.....not scared a dark alleys, pimps, pushers, or players.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

:letsdrinkThis is by far the best read in a while. LMAO 

I think somebody got called out. Keep those pimp hands strong boys....:doh


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

can yall feel the love and yea i no im the {FNG} F*#^KING NEW GUY :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You know I love ya Gene! Even if you are from New Awwwlins! :letsdrink


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody surprised that the author of this post is no longer posting? You mightas well just get naked and beg her to go diving. I believe this is against the law. no, seriously. Give the girl a break.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jspooney (5/8/2008)*Anybody surprised that the author of this post is no longer posting? You mightas well just get naked and beg her to go diving. I believe this is against the law. no, seriously. Give the girl a break.


Don't do it Clay. No seriously Clay, put your clothes back on and step away from the camera. Nobody needs to see that.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (5/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jspooney (5/8/2008)*Anybody surprised that the author of this post is no longer posting? You mightas well just get naked and beg her to go diving. I believe this is against the law. no, seriously. Give the girl a break.
> ...


Didn't your dad already try that? I've seen a video of him chasin' turtles....:bowdown :letsdrink


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Rcih...Jim Kinda burned ya man!!!! Hee hee:letsdrink


----------

